# Impossible de quitter MAIL



## Adelaidej (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Depuis plusieurs jours je n'arrive plus a quitter MAIL même en me servant de "Forcer à quitter" (la fenêtre m'indique que Mail ne répond pas). Si j'éteins ou redémarre mon PowerBook G4 1,67GHz OSX 10.4.11, au redémarrage Mail a quitté - il n'y a plus de petit triangle sur son icône dans le Dock - mais si j'ouvre cette app, le même problème apparaît: pas de fenêtre Mail à l'écran, seulement la Barre d'outils et je ne peux plus quitter l'app.

Depuis quelques jours je cherche une réponse sur ce Forum (rien qu'aujourd'hui j'ai consulté 25 pages!), et j'ai fait des recherches avancées même sur Apple Support, sans résultat.

Ne voulant pas faire de bêtises, je viens chercher de l'aide afin que l'on m'indique ce je dois faire pour résoudre ce GROS problème.  Je précise que j'ai fait il y a environ 10 jours un back-up complet de mon dossier Applications sur un HD externe et que, si cela n'impliquait pas de problèmes, je pourrais récupérer MAIL à partir de ce HD externe, mais après que devrais-je faire? Ne pas oublier que je ne suis pas tellement pointue!!
Merci beaucoup d'avance pour tous vos suggestions


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2009)

bonjour

plein de choses à dire
*-si tu veux faire des sauvegardes peinardes
1- l'important c'est UN dossier :  la maison 
( le compte) TES données et réglages
le reste est secondaire car ca peut se réinstaller

2- l'autre  methode  usuelle  en tiger : le clone ( qui crée un double de tout ton DD , applis compris)
et selon les materiels c'est un clone sur lequel tu peux redemarrer ( c'est à dire c'est le clone qui est alors le DD mac)

Important
  SI un truc est naze sur le DD , par definition , la nazerie se retrouve aussi sur le clone ( qui en est son double)

copier le dossier applications n'est pas forcement une stratégie efficace car des applis ou outils utilisent des fichierqs situés ailleurs et non copiés


-------------
ici le souci Mail peut avoir plein de causes
(et c'est pas forcement Mail le coupable, ca peut etre l'OS  ou le mac physique)

et SI il y a reinstall necessaire ( même pas sûr)  ca se fera à partir de l'appli propre =celle sur ton cd-dvd d'install
( et pas  autrement)

-----
test 1

tu CREES un compte OSX
et sur cette session2
tu testes Mail avec une adresse
(secondaire pour pas mélanger avec tes messages usuels)


si ca passe , l'appli Mail n'est pas en cause, mais " quelque chose" sur ta session usuelle
(et pas forcement les fichiers mail d'ailleurs)

si ca passe pas 
c'est soit l'OS , soit Mail , soit le mac , ou un mix


----------



## Adelaidej (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci, pascalformac, de ta réponse si rapide.

Quand je sauvegarde sur DD externe je me sers de Personal Backup X4 et je sauvegarde aussi tout mon dossier Utilisateur, item par item.  Je n'ai jamais essayé le clonage car j'avais enregistré dans ma mémoire qu'il y avait un hic en ce faisant et, n'étant pas chez moi actuellement, je ne peux pas consulter le Guide d'Utilisation.

Comment le bug pourrait être dû à l'OS X ou au Mac physique puisque tout marche parfaitement, sauf Mail?  Si une réinstallation de Mail est nécessaire, j'ai avec moi les 2 DVD d'installation de Tiger et je pourrais, donc, me servir du 2e DVD pour réinstaller cette appli, mais je crois être en Mail 3... et comment j'arriverai à télécharger les màj jusqu'à à la 3...? Si j'ai bien lu quelque part, Tiger n'est plus "supporté" par Apple.

Concernant le test 1, pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment créer un compte OSX et ensuite tester Mail si je n'ai même pas la fenêtre de Mail, mais seulement la barre d'outils? J'ai déjà dit que je ne suis pas pointue et ce que tu me dis de faire est plutôt du chinois pour moi.  De toute les façons, tu serais gentil si tu pouvais me donner des explications détaillées.  Merci d'avance et à bientôt.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2009)

preferences systeme /comptes
bouton plus en bas
genree nom Test , mot  de passe :ce que tu veux

garde le ca sert toujours, ca peut même etre central si tu le mets en admi et que ta session usuelle est naze

je te conseille d'utiliser une adresse email très secondaire et PAS tes usuelles
car si ca marche ( probable) tu aurais des messages dont t'as besoin , éparpillés  sur 2 sessions , ce qui est pas pratique


et sinon le grand classique à avoir dans un coin
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / compte) et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Adelaidej (12 Décembre 2009)

Merci bcp pour tes explications si exhaustives.
Je vais digérer tout ça pendant le week-end et te ferai savoir ensuite ce que cela a donné.

Entre-temps, j'attire ton attention sur le fait que l'adresse www.titanium.free.fr...etc me donne une erreur 404 - Document non trouvé.  
La recherche sur le Support d'Apple de la mise à jour combo 10.4.11 a donné comme résultat une mise à jour Mac OS X Server (PPC) et une update combo pour Intel.  Il me semble donc impossible de faire une màj combo sur mon PowerBook, mais je crois avoir fait une sauvegarde de cette màj (.dmg) sur un autre HD externe qui, malheureusement, est resté chez moi.  Est-ce que cela pourrait marcher?

Merci encore pour tes conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2009)

http://www.titanium.free.fr/

et la combinée PPC
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_4_11_Combo_Update__PPC_?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Adelaidej (14 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac, tu es un ange très compétent !!

Ce matin j'ai des choses à faire en ville, mais je téléchargerai OnyX ce soir.  J'ai déjà Maintenance sur mon ordins depuis une dizaine de jours, mais je ne m'en suis encore jamais servie.  En principe, avant de le faire, je potasse le guide de l'appli car, comme je te l'ai dit, je suis assez naze et ne veut surtout pas faire de bêtises. Si j'ai des problèmes de compréhension, je sais à qui m'adresser !

Merci encore et à bientôt.


----------



## Adelaidej (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci encore une fois pour vos suggestions afin de résoudre ce problème.

Je ne suis pas sûre de ce que j'ai fait pour que MAIL se remette à marcher comme il faut, mais le résultat est qu'il marche ! 

Il y a quelques jours j'ai réinstallé "MacOSXUpdtCombo 10.4.11" comme suggéré par vous et fait un back-up en virant beaucoup de dossiers pour récupérer de l'espace sur mon ordinateur.  Aujourd'hui j'ai ouvert MAIL et j'ai vu la fenêtre qui avait disparu, j'ai quitté l'appli sans problème, j'ai récupéré mes BAL selon les instructions qui étaient apparues à l'écran, j'ai ouvert à nouveau Mail et tout est parfait.

N'empêche que sans vos explications, je suis sûre que je serais encore là à patauger.
Je profite de l'occasion pour vous souhaiter de bonnes fêtes.
Adélaïde


----------

